

iMAME Arcade Emulator on App Store (Will be removed soon) - switz
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imame/id485639079?mt=8

======
switz
Note: You can add ROMs to this using iExplorer
(<http://www.macroplant.com/iexplorer/>).

